# reduced footprint boots & binding size



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have the Salomon F22 boots that have a smaller footprint than a comparable boot of a similar size. I currently have a size 12 but I am getting new boots and will either be getting Burton or Salomon reduced footprint boots in an 11.5. According to the manufacturers, the boots should have a footprint of at least 1 size smaller. 

I have Ride NRC's in XL (11-13). If I get the smaller boots do you think I can fit in Delta's in a size L binding (9-11), or would that be pushing it? Not sure how much that footprint is really reduced.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you'll fit


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> I have the Salomon F22 boots that have a smaller footprint than a comparable boot of a similar size. I currently have a size 12 but I am getting new boots and will either be getting Burton or Salomon reduced footprint boots in an 11.5. According to the manufacturers, the boots should have a footprint of at least 1 size smaller.
> 
> I have Ride NRC's in XL (11-13). If I get the smaller boots do you think I can fit in Delta's in a size L binding (9-11), or would that be pushing it? Not sure how much that footprint is really reduced.


Smaller footprint does not mean smaller boot. You're fine.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Smaller footprint does not mean smaller boot. You're fine.


I think i was possibly unclear. 

Current Setup:
Salomon F22 size 12 (supposed reduced footprint)
Ride NRC XL

Potential Setup:
Salomon F22 sz 11/11.5 or Burton Ion/SLX size 11.5
Ride Delta L

I know my NRC's will be fine for the smaller boots even if the "footprint" is that of an 10.5.

My real question is can I strap Burton Ion 11.5 onto Ride Delta sz L?

If that is what you were answering, apologies.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

No, you were clear, I just read too fast.

Let me re-respond: I've got no clue, they might. You might find the straps work but you can't fit into the heelcup or something... or even the reverse. You'll PROBABLY be OK, but don't quote me or anyone on here without first hand experience on that. My only suggestion is to look up a local dealer and try it out.


----------



## rustyb99 (Dec 2, 2009)

i wear salamon f22 boots size 10. with these i went from a large binding down to a medium binding no problem. I ride burton cartel bindings.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

If anything find a shop that carries them and gime them a try.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

rustyb99 said:


> i wear salamon f22 boots size 10. with these i went from a large binding down to a medium binding no problem. I ride burton cartel bindings.


I agree. I wear 9.5 F22s and wish I had medium bindings. My Ride SPi's are larges. I have a good 1/2" gap on each side of my boot. I don't have any issues, but if I were buying again, I'd go medium. The F22s are VERY low volume. IMO, at least a full size smaller than comparable boots in overall volume.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

do you mean smaller carbon footprint in the manufacturing process?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

buller_scott said:


> do you mean smaller carbon footprint in the manufacturing process?


LOL :laugh:


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

If you get a boot that has footprint reduction technology are you supposed to assume the size of your boot is smaller? 

For example, burton says medium bindings are for boot size 8-10. If you buy a burton boot at size 8 that has footprint reduction technology, then does that mean you should actually be getting a size small binding (which fits size 6-8) because the boot actually fits like a 7?


----------

